# En una web de robots encontre un sensor con LDR, pero el sensor me parecio raro



## Himmler (Abr 2, 2009)

En otra web me encontre el siguiente diagrama de un robot seguidor de luz.

El articulo decia lo siguiente sobre su funcionamiento

"Cuando se acciona el interruptor, se pone en marcha el motor alimentado a 1,5 voltios, ya que se cierra el circuito en el que está. También se cierra el circuito que alimentado a 3 voltios controla el segundo motor.

    En el momento en que llega una iluminación suficientemente grande a la fotorresistencia (LDR) el transistor (par Darlington) se pone a conducir corriente por el colector y por lo tanto se pone en funcionamiento este motor también.
    Bajo esta situación los dos motores están en marcha y el robot avanza. No lo hace exactamente en línea recta, ya que la alimentación de cada motor tiene distinto voltaje.
    El voltaje diferente de cada motor hace que se vaya corrigiendo la dirección constantemente y vaya mejor hacia el foco luminoso."

Esto no ha hecho dudar un poco sobre el funcionamiento de un LDR, ya que yo sabia que cuando se ilumina se eleva la resistencia has los megaΩ, lo que las hace perfectas para una alarma de humo, este circuito sin embargo propone lo contrario, porque no veo como puede funcionar con una linterna si esta elevaria la resistencia, bloqueando el circuito de uno de los motores ¿Acaso hay dos tipos de LDRs


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Abr 2, 2009)

Imagino que ese circuito se refiere a un seguidor de linea hecho con un solo sensor de luz o fotoresistor, en realidad no sigue una linea sinò una figura cerrada , el seguidor lo que hace es ir haciendo zig zag por los bordes , un motor ( para una de las ruedas ) està siempre conectado , es el de 1.5 voltios y lleva al circuito hacia afuera , el otro motor de 3 voltios esta controlado por el fotoresistor , cuando este (por reflejo contra el piso )  "vé" una superficie blanca y por tanto recibe luz , ahora tus conceptops sobre el LDR están invertidos , cuando un fotoresistor está a oscura su resistencia es muy alta (circuito abierto) , cuando recibe luz su resistencia baja de acuerdo a la intensidad de esta , por tanto cuando el fotoresistor es "expulsado" de la zona negra encuentra una zona blanca y activa su motos de 3 voltios que por tener mayor potencia que el otro tiende a llevarlo de nuevo hacia el centro y asi va avanzando por el borde , tengo un video de como funciona en mi blog , esta posteado el viernes 24 de octubre de 2008
como Seguidores de linea 
http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2008/10/robtica-seguidores-de-linea.html
La explicaciòn está alli y el video alojado en blogger explica claramente el funcionamiento se nota su avance zigzageante.


----------



## Himmler (Abr 4, 2009)

como es entonces que funcionan las alarmas de humo con sensor de LDR. EStas estan constantemente iluminadas por un led y cuando se tapa la luz se baja la resistencia lo que hace que se active el circuito


----------



## gca (Abr 4, 2009)

Mira tu circuito funciona como te lo detayo en el dibujo.


----------

